# Smoked Honey Almonds



## baconator (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been making Smoked Honey Almonds with Manuka Honey and sending them to friends in the mail but they are dam sticky because of the honey. Any ideas how I can fix the sticky issue? maybe a powder coating of some kind, tried spices on top of the Honey with no luck.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 30, 2013)

Stir them into a bowl of powdered sugar until completely dry and separated allowing them to take on as much sugar as possible.

Tom


----------

